# Thinking of quitting my job. Help.



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been a temp at my current job since January, and whenever I've asked my recruiter or my supervisor has asked corporate about me getting hired, there's never a firm answer. I feel like I'm being strung along and milked for all I'm worth. I was originally supposed to be there for just 4-6 weeks, but it's been over 6 months now.

For the past month or two, my health hasn't been that great. I wonder if it's more mental than anything else, since I do have major depressive disorder. It hasn't been much of a problem for me for several years, but lately it seems to be coming back. I'm not "sad" per se, but have trouble motivating myself even to get out of bed every morning. Ever since my cat died in early May, and with my grandfather now in hospice care, my dog being injured, and me having some (minor) eye problems, I've been pretty stressed out. I've never woken up so late to go to work before than I have in the past couple of weeks, and have stopped wearing makeup and making myself look nice to go to work (partially because of my eye issues, but also because I'm so incredibly tired). I also have only been going to the gym once a week or so, when I used to go three times a week. I've been working out for years and I've never been this negligent with my exercise program before.

I should also add that my department at work is tiny, and I feel like it's difficult for me to get just an hour or two off for doctor's appointments (or interviews, when I had been applying for jobs), plus I feel guilty as a temp for asking for time off. The job itself is not very demanding, but just working a 9-5 job is so draining.

I feel like I need a break from full-time work and should just quit, even if it's just a couple of weeks, not just because I've been feeling so tired and stressed, but also because I see no path forward at my job. The agency could get someone new to take my place right away. However, I'm hesitant to quit for the following reasons:

1. We're in our busy season now, and the other members of our already very small department would need to train someone brand new all over again during this busy time
2. I obviously wouldn't be making any money
3. I don't know when I'd be ready to get a new job, but when it is time to get one, companies may not consider someone who is not currently employed
4. Also, hardly any companies are hiring during the summer, supposing I'm able to go back to work after a few weeks
5. I do hope that staying at home wouldn't be counterproductive, since my house is loud, overcrowded, and no one has a job
6. I'd need to further defer my plans of moving out of my parents' house due to lack of stable income
7. I might be blacklisted by my agency or client company for job references or future work opportunities

On the other hand, here are some reasons why I want to quit:

1. I would get plenty of time to recuperate
2. No conflicts with appointments or job interviews (when I'm ready to start working again)
3. Hopefully they won't be too upset since my primary reason for quitting is due to health reasons
4. I don't have health insurance, so besides me not making any money while not working, quitting my job wouldn't make any difference
5. I can't move out of my parents' house now anyway, since I refuse to even consider it until I have a permanent job with health benefits
6. I hopefully could get a direct hire job when I am ready to reenter the workforce, or else I may go back to my agency for something new, even if it is part-time
7. I actually thought of quitting this same job last month due to seeing no path forward, but my health and life situation have just gotten worse since then
8. I could spend more time with my family, and help when I'm needed

If I do decide to quit, I suppose I could give up to a week's notice. Again, the agency can get someone new right away.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i'd stay but be firmer about your need to visit the doctors or if you have an interview. the longer you stay the better it will look on your resume. at least a year for a good mark on it. if you aren't feeling well having to interview and starting a new job sounds like a bad idea. who knows, maybe you will get your full time permanent position that you want.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

If you've been kept long past your initial hire date, it means two things: first, that the company has need for someone with your skillset, and second, that you have become valuable to the company. You are correct that they company could ditch you at any time, but if it's been over six months, I think it's safe to assume that there's been no good reason to. You sound like a reliable employee. It may well be that neither your recruiter nor supervisor has much control over whether your position becomes permanent or not, anyway. 

So yes, they might be using you, sort of, but if the job itself isn't terribly stressful, it sounds like you have a decent situation. And from what you've written, it sounds like you feel like you don't _need_ this job, that you could be fine without it - so much so that you're seriously contemplating leaving. They, on the other hand, do need someone to fill that position, and you're already trained and familiar and reliable. Clearly you're worth something to them if they've kept you on. So you really hold more of the bargaining chips in this situation.

My suggestion therefore would be to simply go to your supervisors and tell them that you need (however much and whenever) time off to go to doctor's appointments and to be with your family. Choose times and tell them, or better yet, tell them how much you need, and ask them when would be most convenient for you to take it in a certain time range. Don't feel guilty. _Especially_ as a temp, you didn't expect to be working for so long. You can be honest - tell them you're really grateful that they've kept you on but that you've had some health issues recently and that your grandfather is in hospice care, and that you haven't been able to tend to enough of both of your healths recently. It's not unusual or unthinkable. Busy season or not, everyone has health issues and family issues, and everyone needs time off. 

You can always quit if they tell you they won't let you have time off, but besides that I don't see any major value to leaving this job before you're hired on at another one. To me it sounds like the best route for you right now might be to see if you can find a part-time job (is there any possibility of dropping to part time with your current company?), so that you can leave your current position but have a solid transition on your resume instead of gaps. At the very least, do give two weeks' notice, and part on good terms with your management. If your eventual goal is re-entering the workforce, a positive reference from your current company will be valuable.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

angelfish said:


> You can always quit if they tell you they won't let you have time off, but besides that I don't see any major value to leaving this job before you're hired on at another one. To me it sounds like the best route for you right now might be to see if you can find a part-time job (is there any possibility of dropping to part time with your current company?), so that you can leave your current position but have a solid transition on your resume instead of gaps. At the very least, do give two weeks' notice, and part on good terms with your management. If your eventual goal is re-entering the workforce, a positive reference from your current company will be valuable.


While this company wouldn't offer me the option of working part-time (since they need phone coverage all day), I was thinking that I may get a part-time job if I were to quit this one. If anything, I could let the agency know that I unfortunately can't continue with this job due to my health/life circumstances, but to please consider me for any part-time positions. At least if I were to be employed by the same agency, there would be no gaps in my résumé since it's all listed under the agency's name for cohesion. I want to make sure to leave this assignment on good terms.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

huesos said:


> While this company wouldn't offer me the option of working part-time (since they need phone coverage all day), I was thinking that I may get a part-time job if I were to quit this one. If anything, I could let the agency know that I unfortunately can't continue with this job due to my health/life circumstances, but to please consider me for any part-time positions. At least if I were to be employed by the same agency, there would be no gaps in my résumé since it's all listed under the agency's name for cohesion. I want to make sure to leave this assignment on good terms.


That sounds great! It seems like a part-time job would be really ideal in terms of letting you have more time for your health and your family but keeping you in the workforce, giving you good references, and giving you a little income flow.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

You are being used. It is the nature of your employer to do so. That is how they make their money. Your value to them is in you making them money. They have no interest in you beyond that.

Time to think for yourself and act in your own best interest.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I submitted my resignation letter to my recruiter last night, and hope I get an answer today. I'm planning to tell my job today, but really would like a date to provide them as to how much longer I'll be there.

Oh yeah, and I just realized after seeing an old email that this assignment was in fact supposed to be only 3-4 weeks, not 4-6.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

huesos said:


> I submitted my resignation letter to my recruiter last night, and hope I get an answer today. I'm planning to tell my job today, but really would like a date to provide them as to how much longer I'll be there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Good for you!! I'm a little late to the party, however I was going to tell you to go with option B because your health is more important. I'm glad you chose to do that. I wish you well and hope you get better soon in order for you to re-enter the workforce.

Best of luck.:wink:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Rascal01 said:


> You are being used. It is the nature of your employer to do so. That is how they make their money. Your value to them is in you making them money. They have no interest in you beyond that.
> 
> Time to think for yourself and act in your own best interest.


I agree and disagree - this is true of the company but not all individuals. Often people who have become fond of you through personal interaction will leverage in your favor. It's in their personal interest to keep people they like around! 

@huesos wishing you the best!


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Concur with Anglefish. There can be personal exceptions to the corporate view.


----------

